# Jack Pumpkinhead



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is my recently finished groundbreaker. His eyes will glow and flash at night. I'll try to get video of him in action.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I like. What is his body/skeleton made of?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, creepy!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice! I also like and also want to know what it is made of.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

The spine is PVC, body is newspaper, duct tape, wire, cobwebs and paper towels coated in house paint. The head is a funkin with orange plastic (from a pencil box) covering the eyes and mouth from the inside.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's one cool ghoul I like the detail of the stringy stuff hanging down from him. Reminds me of the mess you get when you clean out a pumpkin prior to carving it.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

yes I love the viney lower torso. Needs more seeds! lol


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Very Nice work.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

He looks fantastic! Great design and paint job on the body too!


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

Man that is Sick looking !!
Sick = Outstanding

I can see this guy walking around on those creepy tentacles.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Cool! OK, where is the video?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I love him!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

VID-E-O VID-E-O!!! We think he rocks but want to see him move!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very sweet work! I, along with several others, would like to see a video


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice! May just look to this as I paint my own pumpkinhead prop. And yes, a video would be great.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Good job....


----------



## tallahassee (Oct 19, 2010)

cool groundbreaker!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's really Cool. I like the Roots/Vines/Tentacle thingy's at the bottom. it really set this apart.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

This is wicked! I really like this piece. I feel inspired, do I have permission from you to use this idea?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Dark Carver said:


> This is wicked! I really like this piece. I feel inspired, do I have permission from you to use this idea?


That is really nice that you asked. The rest of us just generally steal everyone else's ideas and run ha, ha!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like the paint job, it brings out all the detail! Very nice job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is wicked! great job.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Dark Carver said:


> This is wicked! I really like this piece. I feel inspired, do I have permission from you to use this idea?


 Permission granted!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, he is COOL! I too especially like that viney mass at the base. Really cool idea, and well executed!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, the base is definitely my absolute favorite of this piece as well - super creepy


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like the roots alot! great job


----------

